# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  أراء بعض المراجع لمسألة التطبير

## اريام الدلوعة

*أراء بعض  المراجع لمسألة التطبير 
إليكم بعض آراء المراجع الشيعية العليا في جلد الذات وإدمائه...
 1 -آية الله العظمى السيد محسن الحكيم : [ إن هذه الممارسات ( التطبير ) ليست فقط مجرد ممارسات... هي ليست من الدين وليست من الأمور المستحبة بل هذه الممارسات أيضا مضرة بالمسلمين وفي فهم الإسلام الأصيل وفي فهم أهل البيت عليهم السلام ولم أرى أي من العلماء عندما راجعت النصوص والفتاوى يقول بان هذا العمل مستحب يمكن إن تقترب به إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى أن قضية التطبير هي غصة في حلقومنا ]. 

  2 -آية الله العظمى السيد أبو القاسم الخوئي : في رد على سؤاله حول إدماء الرأس وما شاكل يقول : [ لم يرد نص بشرعيته فلا طريق إلى الحكم باستحبابه ]. المسائل الشرعية ج2 ص 337ط دار الزهراء بيروت.

  3 -آية الله العظمى السيد محمد باقر الصدر في جوابه لسؤال الدكتور التيجاني حين زاره في النجف الأشرف : [ إن ما تراه من ضرب الأجسام وإسالة الدماء هو من فعل عوام الناس وجهالهم ولا يفعل ذلك أي واحد من العلماء بل هم دائبون على منعه وتحريمه ] كل الحلول عند آل الرسول ص 150 الطبعة الأولى 1997م للتيجاني.

  4 -آية الله العظمى السيد أبو الحسن الأصفهاني : [ إن استعمال السيوف والسلاسل والطبول والأبواق وما يجري اليوم من أمثالها في مواكب العزاء بيوم عاشوراء باسم الحزن على الحسين عليه السلام أما هو محرم وغير شرعي ] كتاب هكذا عرفتهم الجزء الأول لجعفر الخليلي.

  5 -آية الله الشيخ ناصر مكارم الشيرازي : [ على المؤمنين الأخوة والأخوات السعي إلى إقامة مراسم العزاء بإخلاص واجتناب الأمور المخالفة للشريعة الإسلامية وأوامر الأئمة عليهم السلام ويتركوا جميع الأعمال التي تكون وسيلة بيد الأعداء ضد الإسلام، إذ عليهم اجتناب التطبير وشد القفل وأمثال ذلك... ].

  6 - آية الله العظمى السيد كاظم الحائري : [ إن تضمين الشعائر الحسينية لبعض الخرافات من أمثال التطبير يوجب وصم الإسلام والتشيع بالذات بوصمة الخرافات خاصة في هذه الأيام التي أصبح إعلام الكفر العالمي مسخرا لذلك ولهذا فممارسة أمثال هذه الخرافات باسم شعائر الحسين عليه السلام من أعظم المحرمات ].

  7 -آية الله العظمى السيد محمد حسين فضل الله : [... كضرب الرأس بالسيف أو جرح الجسد أو حرقه حزنا على الإمام الحسين عليه السلام فإنه يحرم إيقاع النفس في أمثال ذلك الضرر حتى لو صار مألوفا أو مغلقا ببعض التقاليد الدينية التي لم يأمر بها الشرع ولم يرغب بها ] إحكام الشريعة ص247.

 8 -آية الله الشيخ محمد مهدي الأصفهي : [ لقد دخلت في الشعائر الحسينية بعض الأعمال والطقوس فكان له دور سلبي في عطاء الثورة الحسينية وأصبحت مبعثا للاستخفاف بهذه الشعائر مثل ضرب القامات ]. عن كيهان العربي 3 محرم 1410هـ.

 9 -آية الله العظمى السيد محسن الأمين : [... كما أن ما يفعله جملة من الناس من جرح أنفسهم بالسيوف أو اللطم المؤدي إلى إيذاء البدن إنما هو من تسويلات الشيطان وتزيينه سوء الأعمال ] كتاب المجالس السنية الطبعة الثالثة ص7.

 10 -آية الله محمد جواد مغنية  : [... ما يفعله بعض عوام الشيعة في لبنان والعراق وإيران كلبس الأكفان وضرب الرؤوس والجباه بالسيوف في العاشر من المحرم أن هذه العادات المشينة بدعة في الدين والمذهب وقد أحدثها لأنفسهم أهل الجهالة دون أن يأذن بها إمام أو عالم كبير كما هو الشأن في كل دين ومذهب حيث توجد فيه عادات لا تقرها العقيدة التي ينتسبون إليها ويسكت عنها من يسكت خوف الإهانة والضرر ] كتاب تجارب محمد جواد مغنية.

 11 -آية الله الدكتور مرتضى المطهري : [ إن التطبير والطبل عادات ومراسيم جاءتنا من ارثودوكس القفقاز وسرت في مجتمعنا كالنار في الهشيم ]. كتاب الجذب والدفع في شخصية الإمام علي عليه السلام.

وهناك أسماء كثيرة ضد ظاهرة التطبير ومنهم :

 آية الله العظمى الشيخ الآراكيوآية الله السيد محمود الهاشميوآية الله محمد باقر الناصري... والعديد من كبار العلماء.*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*تسلمي خيتو على الافاده* 


*وفعلا اغلب المراجع تحرم التطبير* 


*مرحومه الوالدين* 


*وربي يعطيك العافيه ويجزاك خير*

----------

